

Your Circles, now in Google Voice - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/2012/02/your-circles-now-in-google-voice.html

======
bgentry
Wait, Google made an update to Google Voice? I think it's literally been at
least 2 years since they made any real changes to it. Has it been resurrected?

~~~
jamesfrank
Is it lacking any major features? I've been using it happily since the
GrandCentral days and don't feel like I'm missing much of anything.

~~~
tadfisher
MMS.

~~~
mrtimo
MMS goes to email, if you have SMS to email enabled. Does not show up in GV
however.

~~~
tadfisher
Thank you! I will enable shortly.

------
fudged
Question: are users still limited to following 5K people on Google+?

Also, to have a person in your "creepers" circle, you necessarily need to
'follow' them on Google+. Is this not a poor design choice?

~~~
3lit3H4ck3r
To speak to the first first question, I believe the answer to be in the
affirmative. To speak to your second point/question; honestly, I was thinking
the same thing. Creepers circle? Why not just "un-follow"?

~~~
dkhenry
You can mute people who aren't in your circles.

~~~
3lit3H4ck3r
True.

>"for example, calls from your “Creepers” circle can be sent straight to
Voicemail"

Maybe I just got caught up in the term used. Perhaps these are folks that for
whatever reason one must interact with but like to manage communications? In
my personal use a "creepers" circle would be named "co-workers" _insert humor
here_.

~~~
Kadrith
I have a list in GV for people who frequently dial the wrong number. It plays
a special VM telling them that they often dial the wrong number but to leave a
message if this is correct and I will get back to them, eventually. I would
probably use this for a similar setup.

------
agscala
What if the same person is in both my "allow to call regularly" and my
"straight to voicemail" circles?

~~~
loceng
Google will implode, of course.

Edit to add useful response: I imagine they should alert you to the conflict /
prompt you to ask you if they should be removed from the one in order to be
added to the other, or to cancel the action..

------
jsight
That blog may have the worst design for a Blogspot blog that I have ever seen.
What were they thinking?

EDIT: I guess I'm getting downvotes for this so others must disagree. Make
sure to go to the homepage (<http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/>) for the
full effect. For me it is almost unreadable.

~~~
ebun
I think you got downvoted b/c it was off topic

